# My engine dress up project (WIP)



## Tylerjuk (Jul 16, 2013)

I first got my Cruze a couple months ago, about 2 days after I got it, I installed a Injen Cold Air Intake, Loved it! It made a HUGE difference. I didn't like the black coupler that it came with for the top portion of the intake tube.. so I went and got a Spectre racing blue coupler, to match my car.. Well, that sort of lead me on a (so far) endless engine bay customization saga.. One thing has led to another, which has led to another and so on.. Needless to say, my favorite color is blue.. hah.






Taken when I first got my Cruze






Before Lug Nut Replacement






After Lug Nut Replacement - They look a lot better in person.. I ordered these from amazon, which can be found here.






Added some blue convoluted tubing I got from amazon. (Can also be found here)






Girlfriend got me new pedals so I threw them on there






Blue coupler with Injen CAI






Recent ; Painted my valve cover (Taped over the ecotech 1.4l with painters tape and razored the edge to fit the shape) I used this one.






..And my dipstick, don't hate the florescent pink (Krylon), it really adds a nice touch in the engine, offsets all the blue.. Below are completed, and still planning on replacing all bolts with anodized washers and longer bolts etc. (Still debating color.. Any suggestions?)


























As this is all a work in progress, I still plan on changing out and trading up for quite a few things, the fuel lines etc I would like to get silver / chrome lines in place, as well as the inter cooler piping, I am currently looking for aluminum or stainless or something of the sort, that is cheap and easy to install.

If you want any nifty ideas or anything you can check a few out here for your engine bay appearance. I think a sexy engine is always nice to have, when you have a sexy looking car. Just saying! :]


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice job on the mods! The blue makes it pop..I like it.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Looks great! Liking what you did to the engine bay.


----------



## Tylerjuk (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks a lot for the feedback, will definitely post more to come, will probably end up starting on the inside, plan on matching the paint of the car and spraying / glossing the silver panels on the center dash area and steering wheel.. Not sure yet on that either though!


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

looks great man, i was a bit iffy on those pipe cover, but they really look good, thnking of getting a set for myself. 

if i may ask how did you keep you engine bay so clean looking. the silver heat deflector on my turbo is dulled out


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

That looks sweet buddy - keep up the great work. My favorite color is blue too!


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

Awesome job man I definitely am gonna steal your idea (in a different color).
Mike


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Now if only there was a 1.8 ls done up like this I could get some more inspiration... other then that.... loooks awsome bro...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Looking good man. Just remember when you continue song things... As in everything in life, moderation is key.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice!!! I did mine in red lol.. i think Ill go today to get the conduit..this pic is before K&N though









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

I like that a lot


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

Chase Toole said:


> Nice!!! I did mine in red lol.. i think Ill go today to get the conduit..this pic is before K&N though
> 
> View attachment 40690


Would love to do this to mine, but I haven't found a high-temp paint made in my color code. The standard Autumn Metallic body paint alone is pretty pricey.


----------



## ezeddy (Apr 13, 2013)

What did you use to connect the convoluted tubes? Black electrical tape? Or did you just cover up the old tubing with new?


----------



## 12silverLT (Jan 31, 2014)

does painting the engine cover and the other stuff in there require any prep work like sanding or anything or do you just take it off and go straight to spray paint? and what temperature should the paint be able to withstand


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

anyone know how hot the turbo cover gets?


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

[h=1]what size of Convoluted Tubing Assortment did you use?[/h]


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

12silverLT said:


> does painting the engine cover and the other stuff in there require any prep work like sanding or anything or do you just take it off and go straight to spray paint? and what temperature should the paint be able to withstand


Nope, I purchased simple engine enamel paint at my local parts store and went to work.. it has stood up phenomenally, its made to withstand upwards of 500°F which, hopefully, your engine bay will never exceed.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

i was thinking of painting the turbo cover, which conceivably can do get to 500


----------

